# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Forum Questions & Workings >  The 5 Worst Reptiles & Amphibians to Choose as Holiday Gifts

## findiviglio

_Hi, Frank Indiviglio here.  Im a herpetologist, zoologist, and book author, recently retired from a career spent at several zoos, aquariums, and museums, including over20 years with the Bronx Zoo_
  Choosing a live amphibian or a reptile as a holiday gift may be a nice gesture, but it is also fraught with potential problems. Please see The Five Best Reptiles and Amphibians to Choose as Holiday Gifts for further cautions and ideas (The 5 Best Reptiles and Amphibians to Choose as Holiday Gifts). General considerations aside, certain species are almost always a bad ideaeven when the recipient has some experience. Unfortunately, many of these bad choices are promoted as being easy-to-care-for, and indeed all have some very desirable qualities. In the right hands, some can make great, long-lived pets  but, unfortunately, the right hands are often few and far between.  Read the rest of this article here The 5 Worst Reptiles and Amphibians to Choose as Holiday Gifts | That Reptile Blog 
  Please also check out my posts on Twitter http://bitly.com/JP27Nj and Facebook http://on.fb.me/KckP1m

  My Bio, with photos of animals Ive been lucky enough to work with: That Pet Place Welcomes Frank Indiviglio | That Reptile Blog

  Best Regards, Frank

----------


## Paul

Excellent read Frank! Thank you for sharing!

----------


## Pacou

I learned the hard way on a few of these 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## findiviglio

> Excellent read Frank! Thank you for sharing!


Very kind of you to say, thanks!

----------


## Strider18

Many of these things most new pet owners aren't aware of. Always research extensively and ask expert keepers before you purchase, it helps a ton and can help more animals live long, healthy lives.

0.0.1 PCf
Soon to come 0.0.4 Phyllobates bicolor  :Big Grin:

----------


## Amy

Another great read  :Smile:   My brother got an iguana for his birthday when we were kids.  Oh man, we were not prepared for the size or strength of her as she grew, not to mention the aggression.  I regularly had welts on my legs from her tail whips, only got bit once, you learn after the first time LOL.  She ended up being mostly a free roaming iguana because she continually busted out of her cage.  She loved sunbathing with the cat.  She did not live a long healthy life though, despite constant vet visits, because of the limited information we were given.  It was unfortunate.  She ended up dying from kidney failure due to poor diet.

----------


## findiviglio

> Another great read   My brother got an iguana for his birthday when we were kids.  Oh man, we were not prepared for the size or strength of her as she grew, not to mention the aggression.  I regularly had welts on my legs from her tail whips, only got bit once, you learn after the first time LOL.  She ended up being mostly a free roaming iguana because she continually busted out of her cage.  She loved sunbathing with the cat.  She did not live a long healthy life though, despite constant vet visits, because of the limited information we were given.  It was unfortunate.  She ended up dying from kidney failure due to poor diet.


Thanks very much, Amy!  Your experience was all too common - I recall young ones being given away free with the purchase of a 10 gallon tank!  Best regards,  Frank

----------


## Pacou

I enjoyed reading this my first two were the iguana and res they grow quick my iguana was eventually moved into a enclosure me and my dad converted a wall into a enclosure heated humidity safe he was big and grumpy he died when he was 6 yrs old I was at school and little brother got into my room and opened the enclosure and he met are dog I was furious needless to say I'm going to eventually get another one when I've got space and not an apartment 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Carlos

And many become invasive species or die due to weather when owners decide to release them due to size or aggressiveness  :Mad:  .

----------


## findiviglio

> And many become invasive species or die due to weather when owners decide to release them due to size or aggressiveness  .


Hi Carlos,

Yes...see nore re red eared slider intros - they are in dozens of countries, many studies have documented negative effects on local wildlife,

A happy, healthy season to you and yours,  Frank

----------

Mentat

----------


## Carlos

> Hi Carlos, Yes...see nore re red eared slider intros - they are in dozens of countries, many studies have documented negative effects on local wildlife, A happy, healthy season to you and yours,  Frank


Thank you Frank!  Season greetings to you and the family  :Smile:  !

----------


## bill

as usual Frank, yet another excellent read.  :Smile:  curious though, where would you rate Red Eyed Tree frogs? we see problems with them on the forum quite often due to their being such an impulse buy, their delicate nature and strict husbandry requirements. adding to that, the problem of so many retail outlets selling wild caught frogs. 

and a second question. if you could pick a top 10 of worst, what would your second five be?

----------


## irThumper

I'm in the personal opinion that NO live animal should be purchased for a holiday gift, especially for children, and particularly as an impulse buy. If your child wishes to have a herp (or any pet) and you want to do something special for Christmas then start with books on the care of the particular pet-- if a child is too young too read and understand about the care of an animal then I believe they are too young to personally have a pet (jmho) unless the parent is able and willing to take full responsibility for the pet and it's care, physically and financially. From books you can can graduate from supplies to an enclosure or habitat, and eventually when everything is ready and in place, and you are SURE you and your child are ready for a new pet, THEN and only then, should a pet be purchased or adopted. Also, you need to be prepared for if you become unable to take proper care of your pet for whatever reason or circumstance. In that case please take the time and consideration to do everything within your power to place it into a good responsible home or rescue. Don't wait thinking things might get better or change: Sometimes a forever home unfortunately cannot be a forever home; you need to do what it takes to insure your animal continues to have a good life, regardless of the pain of having to give it up. Also, do not be afraid to ask others for help if you need it... someone somewhere will be there to assist so never give up.

----------

Strider18

----------


## Strider18

On some of these points I have to disagree, but I agree with most. I would purchase a herp for someone as a Christmas present, IF and only if, they have A. Done plenty of research or they have had the herp before and B. I feel that they are ready for the responsibility. But other wise great info ir!

0.0.1 PCf
Soon to come 0.0.4 Phyllobates bicolor  :Big Grin:

----------

irThumper

----------


## findiviglio

> as usual Frank, yet another excellent read.  curious though, where would you rate Red Eyed Tree frogs? we see problems with them on the forum quite often due to their being such an impulse buy, their delicate nature and strict husbandry requirements. adding to that, the problem of so many retail outlets selling wild caught frogs. 
> 
> and a second question. if you could pick a top 10 of worst, what would your second five be?


Hi Bill,

Red-eyes could have been included in the list, I agree.  As for others, innumerable choices, but some, such as green anoles, stand out as they are not easy yet touted as beginner's pets, and cheap.  Most tortoises, hatchling monitors of med-large species, incl Savannas, tegus, alligator snappers, young crocodilians of any kind of course, temperate zone salamanders (not common but tigers sometimes offered)...A happy, healthy season to you and yours,  Frank

----------


## findiviglio

> I'm in the personal opinion that NO live animal should be purchased for a holiday gift, especially for children, and particularly as an impulse buy. If your child wishes to have a herp (or any pet) and you want to do something special for Christmas then start with books on the care of the particular pet-- if a child is too young too read and understand about the care of an animal then I believe they are too young to personally have a pet (jmho) unless the parent is able and willing to take full responsibility for the pet and it's care, physically and financially. From books you can can graduate from supplies to an enclosure or habitat, and eventually when everything is ready and in place, and you are SURE you and your child are ready for a new pet, THEN and only then, should a pet be purchased or adopted. Also, you need to be prepared for if you become unable to take proper care of your pet for whatever reason or circumstance. In that case please take the time and consideration to do everything within your power to place it into a good responsible home or rescue. Don't wait thinking things might get better or change: Sometimes a forever home unfortunately cannot be a forever home; you need to do what it takes to insure your animal continues to have a good life, regardless of the pain of having to give it up. Also, do not be afraid to ask others for help if you need it... someone somewhere will be there to assist so never give up.


Hi,

So many variables , of course...I've given and received live gifts that were perfectly-appropriate, but as you say impulse buying is always to be avoided.  Best,  Frank

----------

irThumper

----------


## Heather

Great reading as always  :Smile: .

----------


## Heather

It's better to buy a pet store gift card  :Wink: .

----------


## Amy

> It's better to buy a pet store gift card .


I asked for that last year...no one got me one... LOL

----------


## findiviglio

> Great reading as always .


Thank you!

----------


## Heather

You're welcome, Frank  :Smile: .

----------


## Harry potter

if the good list was extended to top 6 then i would think the 6th one would be the african DWARF frog.yeah i love them lil' guys.

----------

